# Paph id please...!!



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

This plant was sent to me as a gift with a lost tag! I was said it is something between concolor or bellatulum, but if it is something else then..ok... TYIA

(Sorry for the poor quality pics...)


----------



## Pete (Apr 28, 2009)

Very hard to tell without a flower


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 28, 2009)

If I saw those leaves I would be surprised if the tag did not say concolor.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2009)

I as going to say vietnamense


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2009)

I see cilantro! Thus, agree with MadMan. Looks a little dehydrated too IMO- give it a good thorough watering. 

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Looks a little dehydrated too IMO- give it a good thorough watering.
> 
> -Ernie



It was not in good condition when it arrived and I am afraid to water it, as usual, because of root rotting..!!! I have killed many paphs in such occasions!!! I will do my best...

TY all for the info!!! I think it is a concolor too, but flower will tell for sure...


----------



## Ernie (Apr 29, 2009)

Fair enough, then get the humidity up to rehydrate those leaves while the roots recover. Might want to give it a repotting too. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd wash it w/ an insecticidal soap and isolate it before I add it to my collection. You know the saying, "Beware Greeks bearing Trojans!"


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'd wash it w/ an insecticidal soap and isolate it before I add it to my collection. You know the saying, "Beware Greeks bearing Trojans!"



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahha, I see you know this saying! :evil:


----------

